# Outdoor weatherproof boxes with PVC conduit



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Want to install an outdoor outlet which will be used for a radio or weed whacker(no swimming pool) on a 4x4 post near the edge of my patio. 

Can the following die-cast aluminum outlet box shown here: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BELL-Weatherproof-Single-Gang-Outlet-Box-3KG83?Pid=search be used with PVC conduit.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes it can.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Why don't you look at the Garden post by Arlington? This is a one piece box and post all in one.

aifittings.com


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> Why don't you look at the Garden post by Arlington?


Never seen it before but would look better than a 4x4 post. Have you ever installed one? Does it just push into the ground. Do you run the PVC conduit up into it or is UF cable used?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Depending on your soil you might be able to push it into the soil or you might need to dig.

Type UF or a conduit can be used on the post. There is a removeable plate that the connector installs in.

I think they are a nice product and they do not rot.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nothing just pushes into the ground, you dig a hole and set it in place, you can use PVC or UF. The post is the electrical box.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> Type UF or a conduit can be used on the post. There is a removeable plate that the connector installs in.
> .


Is this removeable plate on the inside of the post so that the UF or conduit enters inside the post or is the plate on the outside(or one of the faces of the post)

On the outside doesnt make sense becuase I know I could not run UF up the outside of the post.

Just not understanding how the the "supply" whether it is UF or PVC conduit terminates at the post.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The plate fits inside the post and becomes the bottom of the junction box. There are knockouts in plate to allow the connectors. The plate gets secured to the post with a small screw from the outside.

If you look at this picture, the plate mounts where the low voltage divider is shown.

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/w...nch-supports-for-outdoor-light-fixtures/GP19B


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

But your supply whether it be a UF cable or conduit runs up the inside of the post and will secure to this plate you are referring to?

I have looked all over the internet to try and find a photo of the insid eof the post or this p[late.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, the post can slide over the conduit or cable.

The plate is just a square with two knockouts for 1/2" connectors in it.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks Jim heres a nother question. Can the weatherproof outlet box be attached directly to the 5x5 vinyl fence post instead of setting a 4x4 wooden post next to the end post and attaching the outlet box to the wooden post?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't see why not. Some would consider that conduit to be subject to damage leaving the ground and would requires Schedule 80 PVC.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> I don't see why not. Some would consider that conduit to be subject to damage leaving the ground and would requires Schedule 80 PVC.


I concur, that installation is more than adequate, heck, run the pvc pipeline down the fence.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> I don't see why not. Some would consider that conduit to be subject to damage leaving the ground and would requires Schedule 80 PVC.


 
So use scedule 80 PVC instead of 40?


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

One change I would make to your plans if you decide on the WP box/conduit... use a PVC box instead of a metal one. Over time the metal ones will leak and corrode.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

HouseHelper said:


> One change I would make to your plans if you decide on the WP box/conduit... use a PVC box instead of a metal one. Over time the metal ones will leak and corrode.


I agree.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think a 4 x 4 post set in concrete would be more stable than that anchor post. Just my opinion though


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Minus08 said:


> I think a 4 x 4 post set in concrete would be more stable than that anchor post. Just my opinion though


Ive hardly ever use concrete... post hole digger and about a 2' deep hole, thats quite a bit of support, and the anchor post holds up pretty well if installed correctly.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> Ive hardly ever use concrete... post hole digger and about a 2' deep hole, thats quite a bit of support, and the anchor post holds up pretty well if installed correctly.


Thanks


----------



## kenb1023 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can an RV plug outlet be used in these metal posts?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

kenb1023 said:


> Can an RV plug outlet be used in these metal posts?


What metal posts? They are plastic. And you can pretty much install any receptacle you want all long as the weather proof cover accommodates it.


----------



## kenb1023 (Jul 27, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> What metal posts? They are plastic. And you can pretty much install any receptacle you want all long as the weather proof cover accommodates it.


 I was refering to the garden post by Arlington


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

kenb1023 said:


> I was refering to the garden post by Arlington


I know, and they are plastic.


----------



## kenb1023 (Jul 27, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> I know, and they are plastic.


 My Bad, I thought they were metal


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

kenb1023 said:


> My Bad, I thought they were metal


They don't make much of anything in metal anymore.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Since im thinking of this outlet idea at corner of patio, I might as well do another at the other corner. I can dig the trench and install the boxes but I might have someone do the conduit runs for me (about 75 feet from far end of patio, around patio and back to house) and I can do everything else. I think someone with one of those heat benders can knock this out pretty quick.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

collegetry said:


> Since im thinking of this outlet idea at corner of patio, I might as well do another at the other corner. I can dig the trench and install the boxes but I might have someone do the conduit runs for me (about 75 feet from far end of patio, around patio and back to house) and I can do everything else. I think someone with one of those heat benders can knock this out pretty quick.


The conduit is the easy part. I would rather pay someone to dig the trench. lol....


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> The conduit is the easy part. I would rather pay someone to dig the trench. lol....


the ground around the patio is still disturbed from patio install so removing that again will not be that bad. Bad thing is if I was thinking ahead when the patio was installed I could of had a piece of PVC conduit laid right under the slab. Thats what happens when you rush stuff because someone wants it done yesterday.

I figure by the time I spend buying all the conduit, fittings, 90s, 45s, 22s glue etc, then the time I spend going back to the store to get different fittings, someone who plays with the PVC can have it knocked out in an hour using no fitings just heat and bend???


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

collegetry said:


> the ground around the patio is still disturbed from patio install so removing that again will not be that bad. Bad thing is if I was thinking ahead when the patio was installed I could of had a piece of PVC conduit laid right under the slab. Thats what happens when you rush stuff because someone wants it done yesterday.
> 
> I figure by the time I spend buying all the conduit, fittings, 90s, 45s, 22s glue etc, then the time I spend going back to the store to get different fittings, someone who plays with the PVC can have it knocked out in an hour using no fitings just heat and bend???


It takes time to heat fittings, in general I buy as many pre formed fittings as possible, but every situation is different.... And yes, under the slab would have been ideal.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Couldnt I also use UF cable for the entire run around the patio. And when I need to come up on the posts for outlet boxes, sleeve the UF thru the PVC conduit? I think the UF would be a lot easier to work with.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You could sleeve the UF from the bottom of the trench to where it emerges from grade to the boxes. The top of the UF would need to be 24" below the surface or greater.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> The top of the UF would need to be 18" below the surface or greater.


It would actually be 24", Or 12" if you GFCI protect the circuit. Unless these values changed in 2011?


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> You could sleeve the UF from the bottom of the trench to where it emerges from grade to the boxes. The top of the UF would need to be 18" below the surface or greater.


 
Gotcha. Thanks to you and stick


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I used Column 3 of Table 300.5. I don't remember any changes to this chart.


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Isn't column 3 for non-metallic raceways and column 1 for direct bury cable? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

a_lost_shadow said:


> Isn't column 3 for non-metallic raceways and column 1 for direct bury cable? Or am I missing something?


You are correct, I used the wrong column. I should stop trying to read without zooming the PDF.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Further thinking about this for the weekend project I have another question. When you use romex into a outlet box youd use a cable connector on the box and romex. But since Im going to sleeve the UF cable into a PVC sweep and the PVC sweep is connected to the box with a male adaptor/locknut is it OK to just leave the UF cable "loose" once it passes into the box thru the male adaptor?


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

collegetry said:


> Further thinking about this for the weekend project I have another question. When you use romex into a outlet box youd use a cable connector on the box and romex. But since Im going to sleeve the UF cable into a PVC sweep and the PVC sweep is connected to the box with a male adaptor/locknut is it OK to just leave the UF cable "loose" once it passes into the box thru the male adaptor?


Yes, just leave 1/4 inch of sheathing on the UF inside the bellbox.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> Yes, just leave 1/4 inch of sheathing on the UF inside the bellbox.


 
so no need or no way to clamp the UF. wonder what the rationale is behind that since romex needs to be clamped


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

collegetry said:


> so no need or no way to clamp the UF. wonder what the rationale is behind that since romex needs to be clamped


If i did the same install indoors, NM (romex) wouldn't need to be clamped either....


----------



## kenb1023 (Jul 27, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> If i did the same install indoors, NM (romex) wouldn't need to be clamped either....


 I was always told that it has to be clamped or in a plastic box that has a clamping tab so it does not back out and stapeled within 6" of the box.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

kenb1023 said:


> I was always told that it has to be clamped or in a plastic box that has a clamping tab so it does not back out and stapeled within 6" of the box.


I think stick is talking about sleeving romex down a piece of EMT like a vertical drop on a basement wall for protection.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

collegetry said:


> I think stick is talking about sleeving romex down a piece of EMT like a vertical drop on a basement wall for protection.


Correct....


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Buddy had a roll of this "Cadillac 12-3 UF cable" no ground is with it. I can use at no cost to me. Can I just roll with this and use the red as the ground and maybe just mark it with green tape? 
Also what is a trick to stripping this stuff.


----------



## Auger01 (Sep 13, 2011)

collegetry said:


> Buddy had a roll of this "Cadillac 12-3 UF cable" no ground is with it. I can use at no cost to me. Can I just roll with this and use the red as the ground and maybe just mark it with green tape?
> Also what is a trick to stripping this stuff.


 
How old is that stuff? Ill bet its old enough to vote. :laughing:


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Auger01 said:


> How old is that stuff? Ill bet its old enough to vote. :laughing:


My guess is the early 60's...


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Auger01 said:


> How old is that stuff? Ill bet its old enough to vote. :laughing:


at least 20 years old he said


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Ran UF today, installed box, PVC stub up, outlet & in use cover. The UF was not that bad to strip and I did strip it before feeding it into the stub up. Now waiting on the Arlington mounting block to arrive so I can finish with the outlet on the siding


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

collegetry said:


> Ran UF today, installed box, PVC stub up, outlet & in use cover. The UF was not that bad to strip and I did strip it before feeding it into the stub up. Now waiting on the Arlington mounting block to arrive so I can finish with the outlet on the siding


Nice job, but I do believe you are missing some required straps on the PVC.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> I do believe you are missing some required straps on the PVC.


I was thinking that too. But I had to break the concrete up around the fence post to be able to get the PVC sweep down far enough. After I put the outlet and cover on I mixed up a little concrete and poured it back around the post. I figured this helped stabilize the vertical PVC stub thats why I didnt put a strap on


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

The outlet in post 48 on the fence post I am providing power to with a new circuit. The only things on this circuit is the outlet on the fence post and a GFCI outlet that I want to mount to the back of the house by using an adaptable mounting block for siding shown in the last photo below.

So after I run the romex from the panel to the mounting block and then I bring the UF cable from the fence outlet into the mounting block I go to put the GFCI outlet in the mounting block and notice it says on it, NOT INTENDED FOR OUTDOOR USE.
are there special GFCIs tto use for outdoors. I have stopped production until this is figured out


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, all outside receptacles must be marked weather resistant.


----------

